# A couple questions



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Hello all! I am entering my one year old male in UKC conformation beginning of November for the first time (for both of us). I had a few questions and I’m sorry if they are exasperatingly so lol

I was planning on buying a fursaver collar to compete in, but what color should I choose? I’ve seen stainless, Black and a copper color. Also what length lead and color for that as well?

I know the point of conformation is to judge potential breeding stock and evaluate individual dogs per the breed standard. That being said, does a well prepared (re: well behaved and trained) dog get a few extra points over another dog that might be slightly better physically but is lacking in preparation? 

At the end of the show, does the judge release a score card of sorts for your dog, speak to you, or are you just left sort of wondering where you stand and what improvements you need to make? Or conversely, what you did that was good?

Nail length? I’m familiar with dobies and know they like theirs almost non existent. 

I almost forgot, what should I wear?

Thank you in advance! I enclosed a photo of our first attempt at a stack. We have work to do but I am excited (and hopeful) for a successful first turn out .


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I can't answer your question, but @dogfaeries might. My wife is attempting to show Remi this upcoming weekend (akc) for the first time ever. I'm trying to minimize my involvement, but have helped go through some practice reps of teeth checks and what not. Hope you get some answers and good luck with your show!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey! I'm not well-versed in UKC, but I have had all three of my girls show once in that venue though, with Scarlet being the latest. 

So, UKC has no grooming products on your dog, which is fine. Just have a clean, blown-out dog with his toenails appropriately short. Not Dobe short! 

I use a silver colored fursaver, and a 6' thin (1/4") leather lead. 










As for his ring behavior, you don't want your dog to shy away from the judge. You want the judge to be able to go over your dog, and able to check to see if all his teeth are there. He doesn't have to behave like he's done this this whole life, when you are first starting out, but he does need to be moderately well-behaved. Most judges are fairly friendly, and are pretty forgiving of puppy (or young dog) shenanigans. I don't pretend to know what goes on in some of the judges heads about why they pick who they pick, so I don't know what to tell you about presentation vs conformation. Your boy looks very nice. I don't know why he wouldn't do well. 

No written critique, and you probably won't get any feedback in the ring. Where ever you are placed in the class, if you get a ribbon, thank the judge when they hand it to you. If you want to find out what they thought about your dog, you can find them when they aren't judging, and not busy, and ask them. 

Just look presentable. I've seen pants, jeans, skirts. Shoes that you can jog around the ring in (though the rings I've seen in UKC are pretty small, so it's not going to be an all out gallop like in AKC)

I don’t know if UKC allows the use of bait.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Thank you so much! That was very helpful for me . I realized there was another show in September we may attend as well. I’m already getting excited!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Do it! Make it fun for your dog, and have a good time win or lose. It’s just a dog show! There are always more around the corner. You never know how the show will go. I show in AKC, and Carly didn’t win any points until she was almost 2. I showed her as a gangly adolescent for fun. My current dog didn’t step into the ring until she was 14 months old, never had a conformation class or any training, and went Best of Breed first time out. You just never know, lol.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

I can’t wait! Even if we don’t place it will be a good experience, there’s nothing this dog could do to make me disappointed in him. He is such a sweet boy, he melts my heart. The one in September is three hours away, so it would be a weekend over night trip. Which I’m totally fine with, it’s just convincing my SO... lol! I told him he could bring our boat and go fishing while we’re at the show so I think I’m on the right track


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Have fun, let us know how ti goes, and take lots of pics to share with us!


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Thank you! I definitely will, I’m quite the shutterbug when it comes to the dogs


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Win or lose, we always take home the best dog. I believe that, even though I threatened to drop the whole lot of them off at the dog pound on the way home from a show one time. And replace them with a corgi.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Good luck!! Sounds fun!


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Lol! I love my dogs, but I have also nearly dropped them off at the pound too before. I decided to take all 3 on a hike (over 200 lbs of dog) and they collectively pulled me down into the ground and then dragged me across the pavement! It’s funny now but at the time I was beyond livid and embarrassed. I hope they enjoyed it because since then only dog is allowed to go anywhere at a time.

I have been doing quite a bit of research, I found UKC allows use of bait but only at the discretion of the judge. I’ll go into it assuming it’s not permitted so we will be ready.

Also, by “blown out” do you mean with a hair dryer?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Yes! Blown out is with the blow dryer. Fluff him up so he doesn’t have bed hair, lol. I just groomed Russ a week ago, and am always amazed at how nice he looks when he’s done. The blow dryer makes a difference.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

atomic said:


> I decided to take all 3 on a hike (over 200 lbs of dog) and they collectively pulled me down into the ground and then dragged me across the pavement! It’s funny now but at the time I was beyond livid and embarrassed. I hope they enjoyed it because since then only dog is allowed to go anywhere at a time.




Ah, like the time I took 4 Italian Greyhounds to the vet all at once. I mean, how hard could it be? These guys are tiny. Well, they went in 4 different directions, winding themselves around each other, and me, in the process. It was a disaster. Never again!


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Haha! I bet that was a sight (I’m sure mine was too)  

I always seem to come up with new ponderings, but I was curious if at shows they measure and weigh your dog to ensure they are within range of the standard or if they just take your word for it?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Weight and height aren’t disqualifications in GSDs, in either AKC or UKC, so no to your question. Some judges will put more emphasis on size than others. My Carly is big, but she has a beautiful shoulder, great extension and drive, feminine. Her size didn’t stop her from winning once she matured. She finished in AKC with 3 majors. I even showed her a few times after she had her championship, and she won a couple of Best of Breeds for points towards her Grand Champion. Size, whether small or large, won’t hold back a good dog.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Good info! Rio is within standard size, so I wasn’t particularly concerned just curious. So it looks like the show in September is a go, I have motel accommodations set up and I’m waiting on his UKC registration to go through before I mail in the entry form. My SO is coming along but I have a feeling he is going to ditch us to go do something else for at least some of the time and will be taking the vehicle. Will I have a sort of designated area to have my things and for us to chill out and prepare before/in between classes? Are the grooming tables provided or is that something you bring along yourself? I was going to bathe him on Friday then spritz and blow dry him before classes on Saturday and Sunday so I don’t see too much grooming to be done. 

Speaking of bathing, what shampoo do you recommend? Is conditioner also preferred, or is it more important to keep their coats coarse?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

You’ll have to bring everything you’ll need. Grooming table, blow dryer. Crate. Don’t forget a camp chair! There’s never enough chairs. There is a designated area for grooming, so that’s basically your camp out area. Stake out a spot there. 

As for grooming, with Scarlet I’ve been bathing her the night before the show starts. Blow dry her good, and then in the morning of the show, yes spritz her down, and fluff her back up. Lately I’ve been using Cowboy Magic Rosewater shampoo. I love it. No conditioner. I get it at Tractor Supply near my house, but you can order it from Amazon too. Get an empty shampoo bottle and dilute the shampoo down. A little goes a long way.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Awesome! Your insight has been invaluable, I only hope this thread may help other wayward beginners . A grooming table - is this a must have? TSC is hardly two minutes from my work so I will definitely pick up some cowboy magic.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I don't show conformation but boy I love my grooming table and blowdryer.

I do bathe and blowdry my boy before obedience competitions. I just want us to look presentable in the ring.

Keeps me on a decent bathing schedule and the blower takes out so much loose hair it's awesome! I use it when they swim, too. Works better than toweling and helps blow out all that coat that comes up when they swim.

I had delusions of less hair on my floor when I bought the blower and THAT didn't happen. But I do love it. And I'm not that old but I am past the point already where I can bend over or sit on the floor long enough to get all my dogs bathed and groomed. 

I also find the grooming table super useful for regular stuff. Got a scraped foot and I need to look at it? My boy recently aliced a paw pad and had his foot wrapped for over a week. I did his bandages up there, what a difference...


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Yes, a grooming table and blow dryer are super handy to have around!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

And yes, a table is necessary. You need the dog up off the floor to groom it.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Alright then - grooming table added to the list! What size is adequate for an adult GSD? I’m not old at 30, but my lower back absolutely hates me when I have to bend over and towel off the dogs. I have a creek in my yard so this is a daily (often multiple) occurrence. My back also starts aching just thinking about picking up my 90 lbs dobie LOL

Also @dogfaeries your dogs are just beautiful! And have such a happy demeanor


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

My breeder sets up a table in her driveway, and blow dries out there. It always struck me as kind of funny! My table is 36” x 24”, which may seem small, but enormous Russell fits on it, and he’s a long dog!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Your dog presents a beautiful structure, imo.! Good Luck!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Have fun! New adventures are exciting!


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Thank you cliffson! I love this boy. Rios never been on a table before, I think I’ll try to get a 42” but the 36s are reasonably priced. 

Appreciate the well wishes Jenny!

About the blow dryer, do I need to buy one specifically for dogs? They seem rather pricey!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

You need a high velocity dryer. I use dryers by Flying Pig and Metro. We have these three at our grooming shop. My favorite is actually that Flying Pig dryer. It’s a variable speed with two heat settings, plus you can turn the heat off.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Wow those are nice! However far above and beyond my budget for a first show, lol! Will a “normal” dryer with a cool setting suffice ok?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Yeah, I know it’s a pricier item. Unfortunately you’ll be drying forever and a day with your own hand held blow dryer. Another option is the day before you leave, you could find a dog wash and groom him there. They have the kind of blow dryers you need. Then you could certainly do a little fluffing up with your dryer. It’ll be fine. 

When I showed Scarlet in the one UKC show, I bathed and dried her the night before. The show is literally 15 minutes from my house, so I got up that morning, drove to the show, no table, no dryer, nothing. I just fluffed her with a comb and handed her to the young girl that was going to show her for me. 

Honestly, don’t worry about it. If you bring a freshly clean dog, with his toenails done, you’ll be okay. He’s a young, nice looking dog. 

Whether you continue to show or not, you should save up for a dryer. They are invaluable to have at home. I know there are several members here, who don’t show, that have them. 

I’m rambling again. Don’t put pressure on yourself with these first few shows, to go out and buy all this stuff. Yes, it’s stuff you can use anyway, but maybe not right this minute. I’m so used to AKC that I know how I want my dog presented. UKC is a bit different. Just take your clean dog to his first show, and then see what you think you need after that.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Best wishes and have a great time!


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

You have been a godsend @dogfaeries with your words of advice and encouragement, I can’t thank you enough! The motel is 15 min from the show so I think we will be able to do most of the prep there, and I’ll bring along some brushes and combs. I can’t wait to go and take lots of pics, perhaps I will be able to give a newbie crash course and encourage others to give it a shot too. 

Thank you as well robinhuerta! I have nothing but appreciation for the invaluable support offered here


----------

